# Ridgid RP0-340 vs M18 Press Tool?



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

Pros / Cons? What is the better tool out of the two. I have used the M18 and liked it, all of my tools are Milwaukee M18 for the most part, but I have a lot of Ridgid batteries and chargers for our camera monitors.

Do either have limitations in the fittings you can use? Can both do Mega Press?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

No experience with the milwaukee so can't comment but am hearing of issues from users. I use ridgid jaws and one thing I've found worth it's weight in gold is the press ring kit. Does the milwaukee use ridgid jaws or do they have a ring kit?


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

I've only used the Ridgid in the past and really like it. I've switched to all M18 tools as well and have been eyeballing the M18 Press Tool. I've heard people complain that the head on the Milwaukee doesn't swivel, but with the design, I'm not sure that matters....curious what others feedback is


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

We have m18s in the fab shop. The guys like them... However, our tool room doesn't stock them and we are a milwaukee shop with about 3000 assorted tools. So that says something. I'd like to get the m12 just for water heaters and back flow swaps.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

We have the big Ridgid 330 and it has pressed 2,3 and 4" several times easily. The guys prefer our smaller Ridgid 200b's but are starting to talk about the little Milwaukee press tool. Swivel jaws are mandatory, apparently the new Milwaukee jaws swivel. I will check one out soon.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> No experience with the milwaukee so can't comment but am hearing of issues from users. I use ridgid jaws and one thing I've found worth it's weight in gold is the press ring kit. Does the milwaukee use ridgid jaws or do they have a ring kit?


 Press Ring Kit is a must have


----------



## MDservices (May 9, 2016)

Hoping to bump this thread up as I'm considering purchasing the tool and am not sure whether to go with ridgid or milwaukee. Off the bad, the like the smaller size of the milwaukee but am curious what others think.

Thoughts?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Cannot do without the swivel head. Plumbers who say it's not necessary are crazy. Why not buy the best? Ask your Milwaukee rep to come pick up your tool for service and to give you a loaner in the meantime.


----------

